
The Remote Work Power Shift - mardack
https://blog.oysterhr.com/2020/05/08/the-remote-work-power-shift/
======
mardack
We'll have to hope and wait and see. Bosses that want to tell you what to do
will be replaced by better bosses that tell what results you should deliver. I
am encouraged by sharings such as this:
[https://github.blog/2020-05-06-octoverse-spotlight-an-
analys...](https://github.blog/2020-05-06-octoverse-spotlight-an-analysis-of-
developer-productivity-work-cadence-and-collaboration-in-the-early-days-of-
covid-19/)

I think this "disruption" has now lasted long enough for a lot of newbie
remote workers to have gotten past the initial anxiety-ridden "productivity
signaling" phase, and are now hitting new strides.

------
eucryphia
It won't catch on; managers will no longer be able to walk over to an
employee, rattle off a stream of vague instructions, then later claim that
wasn't what they asked you to do.

~~~
mardack
[https://giphy.com/gifs/boss-nightmare-
KDvEfaVlqOEvK](https://giphy.com/gifs/boss-nightmare-KDvEfaVlqOEvK)

